# Dasha , Baby , Claire's FF Waiting Game



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , I guess it's time to finally start our kidding thread  Im so excited !
All the girls are getting bigger by the minute , the moaning and groaning is getting much more colorful to say the least , lol. Poor girls , especially my Daisy ! She is just huge , I don't know how she gets around , lol. But they are all in good spirits  Thank goodness ! I counted Dasha's days ( for the hundredth time ) and yep , still 24 days left  I can't believe we are this close and I'm still breathing normally :ROFL:

So , here are a few pictures of my ladies in waiting :stars:

I have to add pictures of Claire yet  

Dasha is the one with more white on her side and on the top of her head .
Baby is the adorable little ( round ) Nigerian  ( my baby , we are attached at the hip  

I will get better pictures of them hopefully today.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

BTW , the above pictures were taken a few days ago and I swear they got much bigger now , lolol.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoo! Soo excited to see what you get and all your bouncy doe kids!  

And Dasha and Daisy better have a good selection of does for us  :laugh:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Those coats are so shiny they almost reflect!!! Beautiful goats!! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone  Im super excited and thrilled and freaking out to be getting this close ! I do have those panic attacks and scream "what have I done" !! 
But its a bit too late to turn back now I guess , lol. 
Just gotta go with the flow 

Skyla , it looks to me Daisy and Dasha have their own herds cooking , lol.
Im thinking Daisy will have at least one more then Dasha. She looks tremendous , to me anyway , lol. They are keeping me on my toes for sure !
Claire is hysterical when she has a itch or wants to lay down or get up. She moans and groans exactly like I do  She makes the funniest noises when she itches herself , lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Claire wasn't in the mood for pictures :eyeroll: I will try to convince the princess to let me snap a few later , lol.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol, she looks hysterical lounging on that chair. 

"Get off my lawn!"


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bahaha! Claire, be good for your momma! :laugh: :laugh:

I'm SO excited to see what the kids look like! And I'm trying very hard to distract myself from my own impending doom ... 9 days for Bee!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:stars: :stars: Now that mine are all done, I can go nuts waiting for yours Tricky


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Claire looks hilarious on that chair! lol

happy waiting!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Thanks everyone  Im super excited and thrilled and freaking out to be getting this close ! I do have those panic attacks and scream "what have I done" !!
> 
> But its a bit too late to turn back now I guess , lol.
> 
> ...


I sure hope they do!  with lots of does for you!  eep! I'm so extra excited now 

LOL! Poor mama Claire! :laugh;


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Claire allowed me to take a few more pictures


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's looking good!! Her udder looks nice too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  She is such a sweetheart ! I love her so much  
Cant even imagine being without the princess now , lol. And , yes , that is her nickname  I can't wait to see her with her babies ! She has taken to mothering Sweetpea ever since I put the together. I think she's going to be a fantastic 
momma


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Her dam was a fantastic mom. I wouldn't be surprised if Clair was a natural.

She looks so great!!   And yes isn't she just a princess? :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Danielle , that means a lot to me  She really is a sweet doe


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see what she has for you!! I bet you're gonna get some stinkin' cute kids. Are you planning to milk her?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im not quite sure to tell you the truth. I have to see how it all goes being my first time with multiple does kidding   ( mild panic attack ) :crazy:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you'll be fine!!! those girls will do great!!

I find it so cute seeing pregnant Nigerians. their bellies get so low and wide!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Ni  I agree , they look like little tanks , lol.
Baby still rules the roost with a iron hoof ! What she says goes , lol.
She's always keeping the Nubians on their hooves :roll:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I get nervous just about two kidding. I think I'd get nervous over only ONE kidding. :laugh: But the truth stands that most of the time, things work out beautifully.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your right Danielle , most times they do wonderfully on their own 
Just like Mocha did  Its the what ifs that scare the poop out of me.
But , we will get through it together , regardless


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, we will! We're both taking the best care of our girls that we can.


----------

